# August-September RAT's MODEL CONTEST!!!!



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

Congrats to Mad Modeler from the last contest!


you can buy a model tomarrow and get to work before everyone! but make sure you get a picture :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

what r the classes?

i highly recommend a jr class


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn,,,i would enter,,,but my digi cam,,is a peice of shit,,,,i would automaticly lose,,,just cause of the quality of the pics


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Aug 15 2003, 11:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damnit

there is gonan be 2 58's in this contest

il have a pic tomorrow


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

The rules say "any 1/24,1/25 model" i wanted to know is Resin kits are allowed? thanks


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Umm I've already started/have done a few models just in the last 2 days that I'd like to enter.. is that cool? Got a 61 impala hardtop, 67 impala hardtop, 64 impala hardtop,98 Expedition, and a 69 charger hardtop... :0 Oh, and if I can get done with them a 64 impala drop top limo and a 78 el Camino hopper.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Aug 16 2003, 01:24 AM
> *Umm I've already started/have done a few models just in the last 2 days that I'd like to enter..  is that cool?  Got a 61 impala hardtop, 67 impala hardtop, 64 impala hardtop,98 Expedition, and a 69 charger hardtop... :0   Oh, and if I can get done with them a 64 impala drop top limo and a 78 el Camino hopper.*


gotta be in the packageing man, rules are rules. Lowcrome there will be 3 differnt classes. 


class1 1925-1948

class 2 1949-1960

class 3 1961-2003

I allready have 5 more judges= 10 now. 

And i will accept resin kits but it must be raw plasic form, no paint. 



Last edited by Rat Rodder at Aug 16 2003, 11:02 AM


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

can i enter? or is it just an american thing? 



Last edited by hopper_ali at Aug 16 2003, 03:19 PM


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Aug 16 2003, 08:19 AM
> *can i enter? or is it just an american thing?*


 oh cool, yea you can enter, i dig english peps.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

cool thanks. ill see what kind of model i can get.


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

class1 1925-1948

class 2 1948-1960

class 3 1960-2003






well what if i have a car that will be a class 3 and class 2 and its the same car????


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryans97s10_@Aug 16 2003, 09:14 AM
> *class1 1925-1948
> 
> class 2 1948-1960
> ...


 ight good point ill change it by a year. Just dont want any muscle cars in different groups


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

no i didnt mean its a 60 i am taking a 55 corvett and a 97 corvette and im doing body modifications to ware the 97 will have a 57 front and rear end but the chassi will be the 97 so would i just be just a class three??? alos a question for any one how well does testor compound putty work and will it paint fine? and aslo mad modeler i am doing thins because i got these models in a four pack value thing in one big box and the models are in there sperite box and the only celiphane is on the big one and i opend it to get out the 64 impala. ill get pics


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

that will be class 3


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryans97s10_@Aug 16 2003, 10:43 AM
> *no i didnt mean its a 60 i am taking a 55 corvett and a 97 corvette and im doing body modifications to ware the 97 will have a 57 front and rear end but the chassi will be the 97 so would i just be just a class three??? alos a question for any one how well does testor compound putty work and will it paint fine? and aslo mad modeler i am doing thins because i got these models in a four pack value thing in one big box and the models are in there sperite box and the only celiphane is on the big one and i opend it to get out the 64 impala. ill get pics*


 forget the testors. use bondo or theres this green one. cant find the tube right now as soon as i do ill post it. u can find it in some hobby shops.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Aug 16 2003, 10:57 AM
> *forget the testors. use bondo or theres this green one. cant find the tube right now as soon as i do ill post it. u can find it in some hobby shops.*


 Squadron Green Putty


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Aug 16 2003, 01:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Aug 16 2003, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tonedeaf_@Aug 16 2003, 10:57 AM
> *forget the testors.  use bondo or theres this green one.  cant find the tube right now as soon as i do ill post it.  u can find it in some hobby shops.*


Squadron Green Putty [/b][/quote]
evercoat works the best. Thinest stuff out there.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 16 2003, 01:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 16 2003, 01:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


evercoat works the best. Thinest stuff out there.[/b][/quote]
cool man, good lookin' out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Aug 16 2003, 02:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Aug 16 2003, 02:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool man, good lookin' out. :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
I have/ had a bunch of it from my real 41 ford choped project. It is the thinest, but most expensive shit. And it drys very quick but its the best for shaving tail gates, door handles, etc.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 16 2003, 02:54 PM
> *cool man, good lookin' out. :thumbsup:*


*
I have/ had a bunch of it from my real 41 ford choped project. It is the thinest, but most expensive shit. And it drys very quick but its the best for shaving tail gates, door handles, etc.*[/quote]
yeah, i've heard of it before. it is very good and like you said..... expensive as well.


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 16 2003, 03:36 PM
> *evercoat works the best. Thinest stuff out there.*


 thats the real shit right there :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

my entry











1958 impala

opened but nothin painted


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Aug 16 2003, 10:23 PM
> *my entry
> 
> 
> ...


 damnit im a dumb ass

i put the wrong month :angry:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Aug 16 2003, 08:23 PM
> *my entry
> 
> 
> ...


 does that say june?? but anyways your entered.


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

1965 Impala
Un-opened

WgRyDaZ
Aug 16, 03


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Aug 16 2003, 07:23 PM
> *my entry
> 
> 
> ...


 just out of curiosity, wheres the body of the car? is that it off to the side... painted?...


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

ok, ive never finished a model in 2 years i been tryin, so i guess ill try once again lol this is the only decent lookin one i could find at my small stores  lol


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JmG_@Aug 17 2003, 01:22 AM
> *just out of curiosity, wheres the body of the car? is that it off to the side... painted?...*


 his is a 58 model & that one on the side isnt a 58, can tell by the rearend


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shorty 2low_@Aug 16 2003, 11:47 PM
> *i want to get in this but i dont have my model! MAD hook it up man*


 send me 20 bucks shorty


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

where's the bodies at guys? lol


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JmG+Aug 17 2003, 02:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JmG @ Aug 17 2003, 02:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcrome_@Aug 16 2003, 07:23 PM
> *my entry
> 
> 
> ...


just out of curiosity, wheres the body of the car? is that it off to the side... painted?...[/b][/quote]
look very close by the decals and the box

trust me its there


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

well the body is painted silver but its enamel

so im gonna have to sand it so i can use dupli kolor

so its not really a problem you guys have to worry bout cause its gonna take a while to sand


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

alright, i think i see the roof of it lol i was just checkin...


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

and this time if you guys dont finish, just post up the pictures any way. but i gave everyone extra time to do your best :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 16 2003, 09:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 16 2003, 09:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowridingmike_@Aug 16 2003, 01:24 AM
> *Umm I've already started/have done a few models just in the last 2 days that I'd like to enter..  is that cool?  Got a 61 impala hardtop, 67 impala hardtop, 64 impala hardtop,98 Expedition, and a 69 charger hardtop... :0   Oh, and if I can get done with them a 64 impala drop top limo and a 78 el Camino hopper.*


gotta be in the packageing man, rules are rules. Lowcrome there will be 3 differnt classes. 


class1 1925-1948

class 2 1949-1960

class 3 1961-2003

I allready have 5 more judges= 10 now. 

And i will accept resin kits but it must be raw plasic form, no paint.[/b][/quote]
why change the year when u first post was a typo? :dunno:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydryan+Aug 17 2003, 03:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydryan @ Aug 17 2003, 03:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why change the year when u first post was a typo? :dunno:[/b][/quote]
huh? i changed it because the years where off.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

Heres 1 of my many entrys for this contest. Im planing on making 5 more models. This first one is a 32 3 window, salt flat racer. Its basicly going to be a bonniville race with salt kick up on the quarter panels. Its also going to be channeled.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

Heres the next one. i think its a 2001 suburban, not sure of the year. It was a dub city thing with big wheels from where i converted it into a metal hopper. Im planing on removeing all the peices, shaving the whole body, making it a convertable, and a flame shootn model(dont steal my idea!) also i made kustom air bags and air tank, which hopefully after this model i will be selling air tanks and bags legit (for a cheep price) nice dayton wheeles with wide whites.


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

So is my car entered rat rodder? Can i get started on it now or do i have to wait till sept 1st?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WgRyDaZ_@Aug 17 2003, 04:49 PM
> *So is my car entered rat rodder? Can i get started on it now or do i have to wait till sept 1st?*


 go ahead, start building


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac_@Aug 17 2003, 06:00 PM
> *:uh: :uh:*


 :uh: :uh: ?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WgRyDaZ+Aug 17 2003, 06:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WgRyDaZ @ Aug 17 2003, 06:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--66pontiac_@Aug 17 2003, 06:00 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:*


:uh: :uh: ?[/b][/quote]

:uh: ...... :ugh:


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WgRyDaZ+Aug 17 2003, 06:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WgRyDaZ @ Aug 17 2003, 06:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--66pontiac_@Aug 17 2003, 06:00 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:*


:uh: :uh: ?[/b][/quote]


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac+Aug 17 2003, 07:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (66pontiac @ Aug 17 2003, 07:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
:twak:


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 17 2003, 07:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 17 2003, 07:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:[/b][/quote]
:guns: :guns:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac+Aug 17 2003, 08:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (66pontiac @ Aug 17 2003, 08:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:guns: :guns:[/b][/quote]


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 17 2003, 07:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 17 2003, 07:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
man I aint seeing shit


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Aug 17 2003, 08:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac+Aug 17 2003, 08:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (66pontiac @ Aug 17 2003, 08:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Aug 17 2003, 08:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what?[/b][/quote]
:dunno: i just wanted to get in on this, whatever the hell it's about anyways :ugh: lol

:wave:


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Aug 17 2003, 08:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Aug 17 2003, 08:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: i just wanted to get in on this, whatever the hell it's about anyways :ugh: lol

:wave:[/b][/quote]
ohh ok,lol


----------



## Rollin' Regal (Mar 29, 2003)

another one huh? 

all you fools put out some tight work the last time. i'm going to stay tuned for this one 2.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

heres my progress pictures and stuff. If you guys didnt see my last posts because imagestation, please right click copy the url, paste it and take a look. got a new host, so he it goes







worked about 10 hours last night glueing and bull shit on this 32. still got about 2-3 more hours to finish. Proves that you can build a model in a day.








heres the suburban, spent like 6 hours on this in the last couple days , choping the roof, making a frame, and floor. gotta do the bondo work. and im gona take it out today to see if it shoots flames. 







this is what im starting off from. a block of clay. Gonna to make 2 new clay molds this time. Took this picture last night and just finished a new 32 salt flat racer this mornight. shoved it in the kiln for a couple hours and heres it so far. (this is a ford motor with a chevy vortech intake and cleaner. Going to make it something different and weird)










will post some more tonight -tomarrow mornight of new projects. later




steve


 



Last edited by Rat Rodder at Aug 18 2003, 10:25 AM


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

uhhhh iz there a dancer class??


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 18 2003, 10:25 AM
> *uhhhh iz there a dancer class??*


 no, 3 classes. Please read the first Post.



rat-


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Aug 16 2003, 12:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Aug 16 2003, 12:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tonedeaf_@Aug 15 2003, 11:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnit

there is gonan be 2 58's in this contest

il have a pic tomorrow [/b][/quote]
3 homie


----------



## EscoRat (Jul 5, 2003)

yo rat rodder nice 32, keep up the work. i was just wondering where do you get the fat whitewalls like you have on that? i wanna build like a 48-50 mercury coupe primer black with everything else chrome slammed on moon equipped discs and fat whitewalls.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EscoRat_@Aug 18 2003, 11:00 AM
> *yo rat rodder nice 32, keep up the work. i was just wondering where do you get the fat whitewalls like you have on that? i wanna build like a 48-50 mercury coupe primer black with everything else chrome slammed on moon equipped discs and fat whitewalls.*


 i found out the hard way, to paint the smooth side of the tire white. then to go over the bright white paint when its still a little wet with your thumb, dont worrie if it smears a little, you can use a little water to wipe up the rest. It works pretty good, gives it an aged look, like the black 32 ....


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 16 2003, 10:18 AM
> *class1 1925-1948
> 
> class 2 1949-1960
> ...


 class 3 1961-2003

here my thing how are you going to compare a classic with a new euro body style ? It’s like saying a 63 impala vs. a Acura Integra 
Mike Tyson vs. Oscar de la Hoya two very different styles. 

if you want 3 classes 
1. lowrider
2. euro / lowrider euro
3. classic/ hot rod
or something like that.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Aug 18 2003, 12:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Aug 18 2003, 12:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Rat Rodder_@Aug 16 2003, 10:18 AM
> *class1 1925-1948
> 
> class 2 1949-1960
> ...


class 3 1961-2003

here my thing how are you going to compare a classic with a new euro body style ? It’s like saying a 63 impala vs. a Acura Integra 
Mike Tyson vs. Oscar de la Hoya two very different styles. 

if you want 3 classes 
1. lowrider
2. euro / lowrider euro
3. classic/ hot rod
or something like that.[/b][/quote]
its based on the over all apperience, on how the car looks, how mutch detial, and how it was built. I made 3 different classes because people thought it was unfair. Im not making more classes unless over 30 people join up. because im broke and cant afford more trophies


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

i hear you, your contest your rules.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 18 2003, 02:06 PM
> *i hear you, your contest your rules.*


 I respect your opinion but im to cheep to buy more prizes.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 18 2003, 04:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 18 2003, 04:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Aug 18 2003, 02:06 PM
> *i hear you, your contest your rules.*


I respect your opinion but im to cheep to buy more prizes.[/b][/quote]
its not more prices its just put the models in the right class at least some thing that can go head to head with something else.


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Aug 18 2003, 11:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Aug 18 2003, 11:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Rat Rodder_@Aug 16 2003, 10:18 AM
> *class1 1925-1948
> 
> class 2 1949-1960
> ...


class 3 1961-2003

here my thing how are you going to compare a classic with a new euro body style ? It’s like saying a 63 impala vs. a Acura Integra 
Mike Tyson vs. Oscar de la Hoya two very different styles. 

if you want 3 classes 
1. lowrider
2. euro / lowrider euro
3. classic/ hot rod
or something like that.[/b][/quote]
that still is 3 classes, if you take away the first 3... it sounds like a better setup, but like the man said, your contest your rules


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JmG+Aug 18 2003, 02:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JmG @ Aug 18 2003, 02:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that still is 3 classes, if you take away the first 3... it sounds like a better setup, but like the man said, your contest your rules[/b][/quote]
im not changing the rules, whats done is done.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Any other rules? Maybe only finished models can win?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 17 2003, 09:37 AM
> *and this time if you guys dont finish, just post up the pictures any way. but i gave everyone extra time to do your best :biggrin:*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

How many ppl entered so far rat rodder? 



Last edited by WgRyDaZ at Aug 18 2003, 06:34 PM


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Aug 18 2003, 03:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

I just realized.....i edited it but you beat me to it!    



Last edited by WgRyDaZ at Aug 18 2003, 06:35 PM


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WgRyDaZ_@Aug 18 2003, 06:35 PM
> *I just realized.....i edited it but you beat me to it!     *


lol..... 

nevermind i'll just leave it at that 


. 



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Aug 18 2003, 06:39 PM


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 18 2003, 04:20 PM
> *Any other rules? Maybe only finished models can win?*


 Guys stop joking. Im tired of hearing peoples smart ass comments. Just please enter, try your best, and post some pics before the dead line ... Thanks 


steve-


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

if we finish early, can we pm you the pics? cause more than likely ill forget, and i will probably be done within the next few weeks... but if we do pm them, not have them posted until contest day...?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JmG_@Aug 18 2003, 11:18 PM
> *if we finish early, can we pm you the pics? cause more than likely ill forget, and i will probably be done within the next few weeks... but if we do pm them, not have them posted until contest day...?*


 if you finish before the deadline, before 23rd, PM me the pictures and ill save them for that night.


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

alright cool, thanks man


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

Rat is the best isn't he :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

ok heres the scoop i wanna enter my 55/97 vette conversion/twist retor/what evr the fuck u wanna call it but i dont have a digi camra i orderd one last night off ebay and it was shiped to today so if the camra comes in time to snap picks of the boxes and what not than ill do it but if not than shitty


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: you have ntl the 1st of Sept to turn in the unopened pics man. so you should be safe.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

i might aswell get in on this.....can't see the name and date cuz i had to use the shitty digi.........

Chris
Aug 20/2003


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Aug 20 2003, 12:35 AM
> *Rat is the best isn't he :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


 Stop kissing that homie ass, I think people will be finish with there projects this time around and you wount have a easy win.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 15 2003, 10:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 time is ticking, who are you guy doing on your projects.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Aug 20 2003, 07:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Aug 20 2003, 07:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Rat Rodder_@Aug 15 2003, 10:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


time is ticking, who are you guy doing on your projects.[/b][/quote]
bttt


----------



## flash4 (Jun 17, 2003)

i got a entry.. anyone know how to make the picture smaller?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flash4_@Aug 21 2003, 01:21 PM
> *i got a entry.. anyone know how to make the picture smaller?*


 email me at [email protected] and ill upload it for ya.


----------



## flash4 (Jun 17, 2003)

i sent it.. thanks alot... Its my first time doing one of these, so grade me on a curve


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flash4_@Aug 21 2003, 01:41 PM
> *i sent it.. thanks alot... Its my first time doing one of these, so grade me on a curve *










dont worrie if you cant see the picture. many people here can see if they have imagestation..any way good luck


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 21 2003, 12:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 21 2003, 12:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--flash4_@Aug 21 2003, 01:41 PM
> *i sent it.. thanks alot... Its my first time doing one of these, so grade me on a curve  *










dont worrie if you cant see the picture. many people here can see if they have imagestation..any way good luck[/b][/quote]
damn I cant see it


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid7...f7.jpg.orig.jpg


----------



## flash4 (Jun 17, 2003)

how about this...


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

flash, i beleive thats a spy ware program, which will mess up your computer with pop ups and bull shit. try running a scan or removeing it. 
I have a good free way to up load pics, but its limited in only sertant cases. 
Try infopop.com they have these message boards which allow you to upload pictures on one of their boards, just dont tell them your useing it for a upload site, or they will ban ya. Sorry if this is confusing , just a inside trick...


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

works fine for me...never had probs


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac+Aug 21 2003, 04:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (66pontiac @ Aug 21 2003, 04:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn I cant see it[/b][/quote]
is that your cat in your avatar or what? :uh: 

j/w not hatin


----------



## flash4 (Jun 17, 2003)

thanks for the tip


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Aug 21 2003, 03:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Aug 21 2003, 03:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that your cat in your avatar or what? :uh: 

j/w not hatin[/b][/quote]
Anyways ......back to rats model contest.


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

i want to enter this contest...and i took the picture wit my digi....but it aint working on my computer...

so when i do post it up itll have yesterdays date on it...hopefully ill post it up 2day tho...


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Aug 21 2003, 03:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Aug 21 2003, 03:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that your cat in your avatar or what? :uh: 

j/w not hatin[/b][/quote]
nope but I had a similar one,I dont have any cats now


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WgRyDaZ+Aug 21 2003, 06:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WgRyDaZ @ Aug 21 2003, 06:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyways ......back to rats model contest.[/b][/quote]
yeah lets get back to it.................


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NortherntoucH_@Aug 21 2003, 07:12 PM
> *i want to enter this contest...and i took the picture wit my digi....but it aint working on my computer...
> 
> so when i do post it up itll have yesterdays date on it...hopefully ill post it up 2day tho...*


 no prob . Shit happens....


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

here some that i may be doing up i am not sure whitch


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

damn sell me the accord

i think you should do the van and 90 thunderbird


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Where did you get the Accord Wagon at? ? ?? What company makes it? ?? :0


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 22 2003, 11:33 AM
> *Where did you get the Accord Wagon at? ? ?? What company makes it? ?? :0*


 he prolly got it online or at a hobby shop

the company is aoshima


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Alright Thanks! ! !


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 22 2003, 11:38 AM
> *Alright Thanks!  ! !*


you can order it from http://www.hlj.com


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

do the van!!!! If you going with something else sell me that bitch. !!!


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 22 2003, 11:38 AM
> *Alright Thanks! ! !*


 look here

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS22313

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS28230

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS29060

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS31117


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Aug 22 2003, 09:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Aug 22 2003, 09:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gonzalj_@Aug 22 2003, 11:38 AM
> *Alright Thanks!  ! !*


look here

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS22313

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS28230

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS29060

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS31117[/b][/quote]
Oh $#!+, Thanks Lowcrome


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Aug 22 2003, 09:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Aug 22 2003, 09:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gonzalj_@Aug 22 2003, 11:38 AM
> *Alright Thanks!  ! !*


look here

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS22313

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS28230

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS29060

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS31117[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 i think its time for me to find some money somewhere....


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?HSG20208

moon eye van ^

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?FUJ18423
^Jap police cars, I would buy one of these build it and set it on fire or get my monster patrol big ass 4x4 rc car and just run over the damn thing a bunch of times .. just to make me laugh.

i want this low truck
http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS28421

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS31629

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS31773



^ all lowrider trucks


i want this bad boy http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS29671

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS28438
http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS29091


look at all this bull shit on this van http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS32299


not a bad site , with decent prices for some rare shit..... Tobad its in japan.....alot of shipping




http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?AOS30288 this one is kinda cool, dont like imports tho 



Last edited by Rat Rodder at Aug 22 2003, 10:07 AM


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

stuff i also need, what i need is some more DOE RA MEEE

http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?FUJ11003
http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?FUJ11040
http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?FUJ11031
http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?FUJ12145

but im serously geting this http://www.hlj.com/cgi-perl/hljpage.cgi?FUJ11032 for my garage display


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

lowcrome answer the question on the accord it took me some time to get it and $40 dollars later.

ill see what i choose to make make i have a few more that i am think of making. 



Last edited by cleverlos at Aug 22 2003, 02:48 PM


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 22 2003, 10:24 AM
> *lowcrome answer question on the accord it to me some time to get it and $40 dollars later.
> 
> ill see what i choose to make make i have a few more that i am think of making.*


 Temparly Retarted? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Dang, that site does have some tight models... But sheesh JAPAN, how much would the shipping be? ? ? The models themselve are cheap....


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 22 2003, 12:24 PM
> *lowcrome answer question on the accord it to me some time to get it and $40 dollars later.
> 
> *


would u like to retype that so i can understand it? 



Last edited by lowcrome at Aug 22 2003, 01:16 PM


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 22 2003, 01:12 PM
> *Dang, that site does have some tight models... But sheesh JAPAN, how much would the shipping be? ? ? The models themselve are cheap....*


 they have two shippin methods 

one costin bout 5$ and delivery time 4-8 weeks

or another costin bout 20$ with a delivery time of 1-2 weeks


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 22 2003, 12:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 22 2003, 12:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Aug 22 2003, 10:24 AM
> *lowcrome answer question on the accord it to me some time to get it and $40 dollars later.
> 
> ill see what i choose to make make i have a few more that i am think of making.*


Temparly Retarted? :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
a brain fart? :dunno:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Aug 22 2003, 11:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Aug 22 2003, 11:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gonzalj_@Aug 22 2003, 01:12 PM
> *Dang, that site does have some tight models...  But sheesh JAPAN, how much would the shipping be? ? ?  The models themselve are cheap....*


they have two shippin methods 

one costin bout 5$ and delivery time 4-8 weeks

or another costin bout 20$ with a delivery time of 1-2 weeks[/b][/quote]
Alright thanks for the info


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

heres another site in japan that has a couple nice models... check it out

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/index.html


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 22 2003, 12:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 22 2003, 12:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--cleverlos_@Aug 22 2003, 10:24 AM
> *lowcrome answer the question on the accord it took me some time to get it and $40 dollars later.
> 
> ill see what i choose to make make i have a few more that i am think of making.*


Temparly Retarted? :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
"Temporally Retarded" Dame foul check who you are calling out I am not one of those little kids your use to f**king around with, I don’t have all time in the world to be on Lay It low to check if i miss spell a word or a sentence some of us have 8 to 5 job and come around here as we get a chance so foul check your self before you try to call me out.


check you spelling also Temparly Retarted? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 22 2003, 08:42 AM
> *do the van!!!! If you going with something else sell me that bitch. !!!*


 you need one of those man?
i can get them locally uffin:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Aug 22 2003, 12:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Aug 22 2003, 12:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Temporally Retarded" Dame foul check who you are calling out I am not one of those little kids your use to f**king around with, I don’t have all time in the world to be on Lay It low to check if i miss spell a word or a sentence some of us have 8 to 5 job and come around here as we get a chance so foul check your self before you try to call me out.


check you spelling also Temparly Retarted? :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
ah come on man, you know i was just joking around.....


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

ahh shit how do i post pics


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

[ I M G ] YOUR PIC URL [ / I M G ] NO SPACES WHEN TYPING THE [ I M G ] search the forums for more info!


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont have an image url


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryans97s10_@Aug 22 2003, 11:55 PM
> *i dont have an image url*


 go over to "post your rides" find one of the posts called "upload" hit a reply and you can browse and upload there.

then once your picture appears right click on it and hit "properties" highlite the link copy and paste it back over here in a reply like Dub-G said to do.


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Aug 23 2003, 02:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Aug 23 2003, 02:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ryans97s10_@Aug 22 2003, 11:55 PM
> *i dont have an image url*


go over to "post your rides" find one of the posts called "upload" hit a reply and you can browse and upload there.

then once your picture appears right click on it and hit "properties" highlite the link copy and paste it back over here in a reply like Dub-G said to do. [/b][/quote]
when did u become the moderator of this forum? :angry:


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn it hey its under the upload fourm and i cant get an image url please can some one check it out and post it fo me


----------



## BaSSmAsTeR (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## BaSSmAsTeR (Jul 9, 2003)

fuk it 



Last edited by BaSSmAsTeR at Aug 23 2003, 07:13 PM


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

hey so people dont get confuesd thats not me


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BaSSmAsTeR_@Aug 23 2003, 06:10 PM
> *fuk it*


 shit man other people said that too,is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 15 2003, 08:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 How do you submit pictures and put them on this site I dont know shit about doing that. Also whens the next contest


----------



## BaSSmAsTeR (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac+Aug 23 2003, 07:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (66pontiac @ Aug 23 2003, 07:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BaSSmAsTeR_@Aug 23 2003, 06:10 PM
> *fuk it*


shit man other people said that too,is that a good or bad thing?[/b][/quote]
lol its a good thing , all u need is freckles,the spiker hair, and put on a stupid face and der u go. find out the acotrs name and u can tell hoes ur his brother


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BaSSmAsTeR+Aug 24 2003, 05:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BaSSmAsTeR @ Aug 24 2003, 05:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol its a good thing , all u need is freckles,the spiker hair, and put on a stupid face and der u go. find out the acotrs name and u can tell hoes ur his brother[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: I might have to try that


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

keepn it fresh like your mother.


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

hey rat im enterd right


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryans97s10_@Aug 26 2003, 09:25 AM
> *hey rat im enterd right*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

finally, i got my fuckin digicam working...

heres the pic.. sorry its out of date...


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

juss a little sneek peak notice the 55 vette front end 97 vette midle and 55 vette rear end


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

rat rodder will not be able to talk for a couple days mayb even weeks cause his pc has a virus  

but the contest is still on :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Aug 29 2003, 04:38 PM
> *rat rodder will not be able to talk for a couple days mayb even weeks cause his pc has a virus *


 shit man, that sucks ass!!! 

i was wondering where he's been :dunno: hey, do you have any way to get ahold of him? if so PM me ok. Thanx!


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Aug 29 2003, 04:38 PM
> *rat rodder will not be able to talk for a couple days mayb even weeks cause his pc has a virus
> 
> but the contest is still on :biggrin:*


 Tha t does suck, too bad I don't live closer I'd fix it for him. Thats what I do for $$$$$$$$.
Does he have that damn blaster worm? Punk bastardds that create that shit are as bad as people who key cars and steal car stereo shit!


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Aug 29 2003, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Aug 29 2003, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcrome_@Aug 29 2003, 04:38 PM
> *rat rodder will not be able to talk for a couple days mayb even weeks  cause his pc has a virus   *


shit man, that sucks ass!!! 

i was wondering where he's been :dunno: hey, do you have any way to get ahold of him? if so PM me ok. Thanx![/b][/quote]
i tried to aim him he told me the basics and said he couldnt talk long :0


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dag65_@Aug 29 2003, 04:45 PM
> *Does he have that damn blaster worm? Punk bastardds that create that shit are as bad as people who key cars and steal car stereo shit!*


 my dad got that shit on his PC and laptop both. they were so bad that i downloaded the patch here and put it on disk so he could load it like that. 

kids these days :twak:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

Finally i got on the board. LUCKY ME. Took about 6 hours to turn the PC on and to get on my screen name. 1-2 hours to turn on AOL AIM and about 50 minutes to get on this board. 
I beleive i have the new Worm or virus thats going around. I have been down loading new Patches , Norton anti virus shit and it still not working.
I think i got it through my other familys screen names(im using DELL XP) but im still not sure. Im about to run a System Override thing (what ever its called) so wish me luck and hopefully everything will be all right.
Good luck to everyone / any one who's about to enter. From which i hope i can get on before midnight 9-1-03. So far from what i saw, this will be a better contest  

And to Mad Modeler, Your Crap has been sent out. :0 about time. 3rd time is the charm with that plaque. and every thing should arrive some time next week(hopefully with the holiday)

Also, That handmade lakester i have been working on is almost complete, (paint, motor , wheels all nicely done) Have to get to work with the frame but i can possible pop that one out tonight or tomarrow.
Montee is coming out good. Bondo is done, rear of the frame, and interior is looking good with a hand made center consauled/seats. Got tons of neon and flashing lights i have to wire tonight, thing looks awesome at night. Had pictures but that would take me forever to upload.  :angry:  :uh: 

Well i gotta over ride and wipe my pc out. Took me about 40 minutes to write this damn shit. Peace :twak: 



Steve-


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Aug 29 2003, 05:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Aug 29 2003, 05:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcrome_@Aug 29 2003, 04:38 PM
> *rat rodder will not be able to talk for a couple days mayb even weeks  cause his pc has a virus   *


shit man, that sucks ass!!! 

i was wondering where he's been :dunno: hey, do you have any way to get ahold of him? if so PM me ok. Thanx![/b][/quote]
Leadsled1941 AIM right there. Its on , computer will be on till around 8 30. gotta save some pictures and documents to a disk or cd first. would give ya my # but my mother will be on it for the next 10 hours. Women? :dunno:  




steve-


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 29 2003, 05:00 PM
> *And to Mad Modeler, Your Crap has been sent out. :0 about time. 3rd time is the charm with that plaque. and every thing should arrive some time next week(hopefully with the holiday)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
COOL!!!

i'll finish getting your stuff fabricated and built so i can ship it out later this week


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

ok....... i still cannot decide what the hell i wanna build for this contest  
but, i'm running out of time so just to play it safe i'm just gonna post up all the possiblities and just see what i actually end up doing by time this is over. lol
so here goes.......

*CLASS 1*

26' Sedan Delivery
32' Ford Coupe
33' Willys Coupe
33' Willys Panel Van
41' Willys Coupe
48' Anglia


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

*CLASS 2*

50' Austin Drag Coupe
51' Henry J
2- 55' Chevy Stepsides


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

*CLASS 3*

70' Impala
Mustang Speedster
Honda Civic


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

damn you 


would consider sellin any of those?

:0


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Sep 1 2003, 09:08 AM
> *would consider sellin any of those? :0*


 are you on dope? :twak: lol
half those are form the early to mid 1980's  lol


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Sep 1 2003, 01:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Sep 1 2003, 01:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcrome_@Sep 1 2003, 09:08 AM
> *would consider sellin any of those? :0*


are you on dope? :twak: lol
half those are form the early to mid 1980's  lol[/b][/quote]
   :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

dont do the austin in the contest take your time and do it really nice like im gonna :biggrin: 


dos that mean u wont sell one of the models? :angry: 


btw how do u use the yahoo smilies on lil?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Sep 1 2003, 12:31 PM
> *dont do the austin in the contest take your time and do it really nice like im gonna :biggrin:*


 the Austin is a 3-4 hour kit, so i can do it nicely still  
i have one of the old ass blue ones on it's way too. :biggrin: 



> *dos that mean u wont sell one of the models? :angry: *


Nope! :biggrin: lol
i payed $30 - $40 each for some of those. and that was after lots of searching and stuff. i wish i woulda still had those kits from when i was a kid. now i gotta bust my ass to try and replace them.  



> *btw how do u use the yahoo smilies on lil?*


the same way you post any image on here


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

you should do the civic but really fuck it like most of the ricers with like groundfx in primer and runs in paint but thats just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Sep 1 2003, 01:35 PM
> *you should do the civic but really fuck it like most of the ricers with like groundfx in primer and runs in paint but thats just my .02 :biggrin:*


 dunno..... there's a *FINE ASS* chick, and i mean she is FUCKING FINE!!! that lives near me that has a real one that is panther pink all kit'd out and carbon fiber, guages, roll cage, exhaust, turbo'd, NOS, euro'd lights, wing......all the goodies. 
i'm kinda been thinking about talkin at her about letting me get a photo shoot of it for my site and then maybe building a replica. :dunno:


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

hey man you cant have a turbo and nos


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryans97s10_@Sep 1 2003, 02:38 PM
> *hey man you cant have a turbo and nos*


says who? lol...... maybe it's supercharged, hell i dont know about little piece of shit engines. V8 or nothing at all.  
i'm just going off what i was told about the car when it went by the other day :dunno: 



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Sep 1 2003, 02:52 PM


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol im the same way. anit-rice. but yea i fuguer iu would say some thin before evry one esle did


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i dunno, i still swear you can do it though. i have a magazine someplace that has a supra with both. and one of my friends put it on his sandrail years ago :dunno:


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

sorry man i was wrong


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

no prolem man


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryans97s10_@Sep 1 2003, 02:38 PM
> *hey man you cant have a turbo and nos*


 yes you can , you can also have a surecharger and NOS. Saw a dual turbo Supra with NOS on Super Tuner TV just this weekend, 1100 Horsepower, dman can you say suspeneded license?


----------



## Riggs (Jul 31, 2003)

you can also have a suber charger and a turbo and nos u can do anything


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riggs_@Sep 2 2003, 12:32 PM
> *you can also have a suber charger and a turbo and nos u can do anything*


 you can also go BOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dag65+Sep 2 2003, 04:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dag65 @ Sep 2 2003, 04:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Riggs_@Sep 2 2003, 12:32 PM
> *you can also have a suber charger and a turbo and nos  u can do anything*


you can also go BOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL[/b][/quote]
u can alsogo BOOM!! if u have a nitrogen tank in the trunk 4 your airbags


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riggs_@Sep 2 2003, 12:32 PM
> *you can also have a suber charger and a turbo and nos  u can do anything*


yeah, i was going to say that too, i've seen twin turbo's on blowers. hell, i've even seen them sitting right on top of blowers with fuel injectors right in the intake ports with NOS nozzles right next to them. shit for that matter i have even seen dual superchargers sitting beside each other at a 45 degree angle. there was a elcamino running around here like that years ago.
should i continue and go even further in discussion and bust into alcohol? how bout Nitro Methane? ok, i better stop now...... i'm getting wood :biggrin: lol

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 












Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Sep 3 2003, 12:50 AM


----------



## Riggs (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/rigshow/riggs.JPG

thats mine.. i hope im not to late..i had problems gettin down to the store to buy a model intime..its open..but nothign has been done...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I WOULD LIKE SOMEBODY TO BUILD MY '63 FOR ME!!!!!!


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 4 2003, 01:57 PM
> *I WOULD LIKE SOMEBODY TO BUILD MY '63 FOR ME!!!!!!*


:dunno:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Riggs_@Sep 4 2003, 01:37 PM
> *http://www.geocities.com/rigshow/riggs.JPG
> 
> thats mine.. i hope im not to late..i had problems gettin down to the store to buy a model intime..its open..but nothign has been done...*


 only 3 days late man, had about 3 weeks notice to get one :dunno:


----------



## O.G.ModelBuilder (Aug 24, 2003)

is dat six tre done yet mad?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ModelBuilder_@Sep 4 2003, 07:00 PM
> *is dat six tre done yet mad?*


 lol, put it in a case and sat it aside for now. i have 19 other kits i'm building on as we speak. :0 lol


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Sep 4 2003, 07:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Sep 4 2003, 07:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 4 2003, 01:57 PM
> *I WOULD LIKE SOMEBODY TO BUILD MY '63 FOR ME!!!!!!*


:dunno: 

















[/b][/quote]
are you ever going to finish that impala?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Sep 4 2003, 07:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Sep 4 2003, 07:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--O.G.ModelBuilder_@Sep 4 2003, 07:00 PM
> *is dat six tre done yet mad?*


lol, put it in a case and sat it aside for now. i have 19 other kits i'm building on as we speak. :0 lol[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

how is every ones project coming along for this contest?


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

mine just....fucked up. i taped off the parts to do the chrome...i painted it.. took off one side i was like :0 that looks great. and theeeeennnn... i looked on the roof. And the other side. the chrome came off with the tape, and it bled underneath the tape on the roof. :uh: theres also tape residue on the roof..and the roof is white, the car is blue. I don't know how im gonna fix this but im pretty much like this now.

:uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

My computer is totaly Fried guys. It has been totaly Fucked up that i cant even turn it on. I tried to "fix" it and it doesnt work, and i have already took it to a computer repair man, wanting me to pay im 250 for a tune up. so right now ill be using the skool computers untill i figure out how im gonna pay or wait to buy a new one. Thanks for people who joined, before September 1st. Sorry but i guess i cant show all you guys what i have been doing since the 20th of last month but i can let you know its off the hook. 

:biggrin: thanks modeler for all those nice picks. Love the 26 sedan,,,,, wish i could get my hands on those  . I hope you got your stuff, sent it out a couple weeks ago so you probably got it.


welll gotta go, talk to guys tomarrow. Ill be on here around 12 every day, sep weekends. Peace


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Sep 10 2003, 09:03 AM
> *:biggrin: thanks modeler for all those nice picks. Love the 26 sedan,,,,, wish i could get my hands on those  . I hope you got your stuff, sent it out a couple weeks ago so you probably got it.*


 no, i havent got the stuff yet


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

welp looks like i missed it... oh well.

i never got around to finishing it anyway


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 17 2003, 09:37 AM
> *and this time if you guys dont finish, just post up the pictures any way. :biggrin:*


 *Here's my entries right here man......

THANX! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...a17446deef6d0a1*


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

werent you just barely too late lol


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JmG_@Sep 24 2003, 07:32 PM
> *werent you just barely too late lol*


 nope, check the post with all the stuff it was up around 11:00 lastnite so i made it by the deadline


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i guess my time was set to a different tim zone then... looks good


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanx man :biggrin:


----------

